# temperature and humidity problem



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

I recently finished my http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/69710-zoo-med-12x12x18x-journal.html#post622069 and I have no inhabitants yet, but will soon. my I having trouble with my temperature with humidity. I cant seem to keep my humidity in and keep it high and the lighting is getting to hot for the tank. 










For the lighting I am using a "EXO TERRA Repti-Glo 2.0, Full Spectrum Terrarium Lamp, Compact Fluorescent, 26W" which puts out 6700 K which i learned is perfect on here. But Temps are staying in the low 80's and the humidty is low. I know it is summer and i have air condition in my room. What can I do to fix this before i put froggies in there?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Do you have the screen lid on top of tank? If you do then thats why ur humidty low. Try replacing it with a glass top or arcylic. Ppl have tried using seran wrap idk i that works though. Try elevating the light fixture so its like 3 inches off the tank. Try misting frequently so temp will drop down a few degress


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree...if you have a screen top, it definitely needs covered or replaced with a glass top. And...yes...seran wrap really works! I've used it before...taped on with duck tape...but it's a pain and you'll want to get a glass lid soon! Lol!

Also, if you can somehow raise your lights up off of the tank by a few inches, it should help lower your temps.

Edit: Don't get your frogs before you get your humidity and temp in check...these are a must!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

WendySHall said:


> I agree...if you have a screen top, it definitely needs covered or replaced with a glass top. And...yes...seran wrap really works! I've used it before...taped on with duck tape...but it's a pain and you'll want to get a glass lid soon! Lol!


Glass top is definately the way to go.



WendySHall said:


> Edit: Don't get your frogs before you get your humidity and temp in check...these are a must!


Couldn't agree more. Iron out any issues before introducing frogs.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Do you have the screen lid on top of tank? If you do then thats why ur humidty low. Try replacing it with a glass top or arcylic.


yes i have a screen lid
where could I get a glass top for a zoomed 12x12x top




WendySHall said:


> Also, if you can somehow raise your lights up off of the tank by a few inches, it should help lower your temps.


how am I able to do this 



WendySHall said:


> Don't get your frogs before you get your humidity and temp in check...these are a must!


 I am not planning on getting any frogs till the condition are okay dont worry


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

You can even use clear packing tape on the outside (does not come in contact with frogs) of the screen for the time being. One strip slightly overlaid by the next one until its covered. Very easy and cheap. 

You can prop the light up on something, set small feet under it, or make a tiny "table" out of eggcrate and set the light up on it away from direct contact with the screen.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Better yet, put something across the top of those two 10 gallon verts like a bridge and set the light on top of that.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Youngherp420 said:


> yes i have a screen lid
> where could I get a glass top for a zoomed 12x12x top
> 
> You can go to your local glass shop and ask for them to cut a 12x12 glass square. I dont own a exo terra cage, but does it have a lip for the glass to sit on? Members on this forum have replace the screen lid for glass, so if you want search this forum.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah just measure and have glass cut at lowes.. would be just a couple bucks.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

eldalote2 said:


> Better yet, put something across the top of those two 10 gallon verts like a bridge and set the light on top of that.



thats sounds like great idea. thanks 



ConFuCiuZ said:


> You can go to your local glass shop and ask for them to cut a 12x12 glass square. I dont own a exo terra cage, but does it have a lip for the glass to sit on? Members on this forum have replace the screen lid for glass, so if you want search this forum.


i think i will now 



deboardfam said:


> Yeah just measure and have glass cut at lowes.. would be just a couple bucks.


wow did not know lowes did that. thankyou i will let you know how its works


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Not all Lowes have glass cutting services--check and see which one that does is closest. I have also had glass cut at Home Depot--whichever works for you.
I would cut the glass to the edge of the lip (18" square) on your Exo's, then you can slide it slightly one direction to create a very narrow vent or more for a wider vent. I use this technique and it allows me to control humidity well. Also think about using those condiment cups that you see in fast food restaurants for ketchup and mustard, and invert them at each corner so that your light fixture is raised a little. May take a little experiementation. One last thing, check the LED Vendors--they have some new screw in LED bulbs that are not nearly as hot as the bulbs you are using now. They are not cheap, but worth it since it makes temps so much easier to control. It really works for me, and your viv plants will love the increased light.

Good luck!

Mike in Helotes




Youngherp420 said:


> thats sounds like great idea. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry, that should read 12" square, not 18" square. Just so it fits. If those little condiment cups do work, try the next size.

Mike



randa4 said:


> Not all Lowes have glass cutting services--check and see which one that does is closest. I have also had glass cut at Home Depot--whichever works for you.
> I would cut the glass to the edge of the lip (18" square) on your Exo's, then you can slide it slightly one direction to create a very narrow vent or more for a wider vent. I use this technique and it allows me to control humidity well. Also think about using those condiment cups that you see in fast food restaurants for ketchup and mustard, and invert them at each corner so that your light fixture is raised a little. May take a little experiementation. One last thing, check the LED Vendors--they have some new screw in LED bulbs that are not nearly as hot as the bulbs you are using now. They are not cheap, but worth it since it makes temps so much easier to control. It really works for me, and your viv plants will love the increased light.
> 
> Good luck!
> ...


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

randa4 said:


> Not all Lowes have glass cutting services--check and see which one that does is closest. I have also had glass cut at Home Depot--whichever works for you.
> I would cut the glass to the edge of the lip (18" square) on your Exo's, then you can slide it slightly one direction to create a very narrow vent or more for a wider vent. I use this technique and it allows me to control humidity well. Also think about using those condiment cups that you see in fast food restaurants for ketchup and mustard, and invert them at each corner so that your light fixture is raised a little. May take a little experiementation. One last thing, check the LED Vendors--they have some new screw in LED bulbs that are not nearly as hot as the bulbs you are using now. They are not cheap, but worth it since it makes temps so much easier to control. It really works for me, and your viv plants will love the increased light.
> 
> Good luck!
> ...


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Use a Yellow Page search on the internet, and it should show you where they are located, and there will be a number to call and see if they have glass cutting services.

Here is the vendor for the cooler LED bulbs:

12 Watt Day White LED Unit *Temporarily sold out, click to see message*

Mike in Helotes

Not all Lowes have glass cutting services--check and see which one that does is closest. I have also had glass cut at Home Depot--whichever works for you.
I would cut the glass to the edge of the lip (12 square) on your Zoo-Med.You an slide it slightly one direction to create a very narrow vent or more for a wider vent. I use this technique and it allows me to control humidity well. Also think about using those condiment cups that you see in fast food restaurants for ketchup and mustard, and invert them at each corner so that your light fixture is raised a little. May take a little experiementation. One last thing, check the LED Vendors--they have some new screw in LED bulbs that are not nearly as hot as the bulbs you are using now. They are not cheap, but worth it since it makes temps so much easier to control. It really works for me, and your viv plants will love the increased light.

Good luck!


Thankyou very much this sounds like an amazing idea. I hope i can find a lowes or a home depot[/QUOTE]


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

beside that bulb what other bulbs could i use?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

There are advertisements on this site that sell all types of lightnign equipment. I have a exo terra reptiglo 2.0


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> There are advertisements on this site that sell all types of lightnign equipment. I have a exo terra reptiglo 2.0


I have a exo terra reptiglo 2.0 as well, is this a well enough bulb?


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

I use cheap 13" 14w T5 lights from Wal-mart and raise them above the tank a few inches. Works fine for me. Cheap, easy and not nearly as hot.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

MrFusion said:


> I use cheap 13" 14w T5 lights from Wal-mart and raise them above the tank a few inches. Works fine for me. Cheap, easy and not nearly as hot.




How's the plant.growth with these bulbs?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Well the exo Terra reptiglow 2.0 is meant for poison dart frogs and plant growth. Exo terra ReptiGlow 2.0 is a full spectrum bulb. Also, ppl have used T5 lighting equipment , but to my understanding you have to have it hanging from something. Im welcome to any infromation on T5 bulbs also.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

in my experience ace hardware was the best place to get the class cut, i have a 18x18x24 and the glass i needed cut for the canopy was 16-13/16, $8$ bucks later i was home and siliconing. out of curiosity what did you pay for the exo Terra reptiglow 2.0? walmart has CFL's in the 2pack 6500k 10watt, 13watt, 20watt, and 26watt for $7$. the 10watt and the 13watt aren't strong enough for plant growth, but may work with your smaller tank.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

WONTON SALLY said:


> in my experience ace hardware was the best place to get the class cut, i have a 18x18x24 and the glass i needed cut for the canopy was 16-13/16, $8$ bucks later i was home and siliconing. out of curiosity what did you pay for the exo Terra reptiglow 2.0? walmart has CFL's in the 2pack 6500k 10watt, 13watt, 20watt, and 26watt for $7$. the 10watt and the 13watt aren't strong enough for plant growth, but may work with your smaller tank.


thats sounds like a great deal and easy way to get a glass top, and how do you install the glass top. I spent 15.99 on a 2.0 reptiglow, now i am pissed to find out they have cheaper bulbs at walmart thankyou for the help


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

Youngherp420 said:


> How's the plant.growth with these bulbs?


 Pretty good I'd say. It provides more light than most of these plants probably get in the wild. However, I should mention that I use these lights over 10gal terrestrial vivs.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

That sounds perfect thankyou. Do they have bulbs for long. Lighting system. Like 30 in bulbs


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

Whoops! I just realized that I made a bit of a mistake. The light is actually much longer. The entire fixture itself is actually 22.5 inches long. Here's a link to something similar.

Walmart.com: Lights of America 18" Under-Cabinet Fluorescent Light: Decor

The measurements seem a little smaller than what I picked up in the store, but I'd bet it's the same thing. At any rate, I haven't seen 30in fixtures, but I have seen 24in fixtures. If you're just looking for a regular T5 bulb, then I'm sure they have them in 30in. Whatever you do just make sure you're getting a white light T5 bulb. The white light has a larger spectrum and the T5 is brighter than the standard size. Smaller, but brighter. Hope this helps!


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

P.S. I use these lights on both 10gal and 20gal (long) terrestrial setups. Vivs and low tech planted aquariums with success. It's not the prettiest lighting solution, but it gets the job done.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

MrFusion said:


> Whoops! I just realized that I made a bit of a mistake. The light is actually much longer. The entire fixture itself is actually 22.5 inches long. Here's a link to something similar.
> 
> Walmart.com: Lights of America 18" Under-Cabinet Fluorescent Light: Decor
> 
> The measurements seem a little smaller than what I picked up in the store, but I'd bet it's the same thing. At any rate, I haven't seen 30in fixtures, but I have seen 24in fixtures. If you're just looking for a regular T5 bulb, then I'm sure they have them in 30in. Whatever you do just make sure you're getting a white light T5 bulb. The white light has a larger spectrum and the T5 is brighter than the standard size. Smaller, but brighter. Hope this helps!



This is extremely helpful thankyou. Can I find a T5 bulb there. Sorry little confused about those T5 light fixtures


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

You're very welcome! Yes, you should be able to find a T5 bulb there. At least they have them at my local store. You can also pick them up at home depot and lowes etc etc... A T5 bulb is just the size of the tube itself. It's thinner than a standard fluorescent bulb. A T5 won't fit into a standard fixture either so be sure to get a fixture of the proper size.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

wow thankyou for this very much. this is super helpful


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

You're very welcome! Let us know how everything turns out.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

you silicone the glass lid to your terrarium.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

MrFusion said:


> You're very welcome! Let us know how everything turns out.


i will let all of you know thanks for your help


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

today i went to ace , and got a piece of glass cut. very cheap and easy. but they cant drill holes for my misting head so now i need to find someone that can or i need to learn










got the glass to fit the screen top perfect without using silicone 










then went to walmart and got these 










will these bulbs work?


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Those arte the bulbs I put in my 29g and the plants are already coloring up and throwing out roots. My tank had been up for one week.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

"got the glass to fit the screen top perfect without using silicone "

you still need to so it will hold the temps and humidity better, but wait until you have the wholes drilled.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

WONTON SALLY said:


> "got the glass to fit the screen top perfect without using silicone "
> 
> you still need to so it will hold the temps and humidity better, but wait until you have the wholes drilled.


i was thinking about that . and i will


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

mrfrogdude said:


> Those arte the bulbs I put in my 29g and the plants are already coloring up and throwing out roots. My tank had been up for one week.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk



what light fixture do you have ?


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

from the pics it looks like he has the zoomed dual light thingee.


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's a simple way to raise your Exo or ZooMed fixture... go to HD / Lowes / Ace and in PVC section look for pipe hangers. The largest ones work the best. For the 12x12 just lay two of them on top of your glass and place the fixture on top. The larger Exo hoods will let you put a screw in for each hanger. Works great for me, especially in the summer. And in the winter I can get away with just lay the fixtures straight on the glass.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

if not for HD and Lowe's this hobby would be so far behind. thanks for the tips.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

wow thank you and your right with out hd and lowes


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

Finally got the temp down to 77 and the humidity to 86% . Now just recieved 2 INIBICO 'tarapoto' imitator. will post pics soon


----------

